# Coloring M&P



## Bret (Nov 29, 2007)

I have some micas for coloring M&P. So far I've only used cocoa powder. What else besides micas/ultramarines can I use? Has anyone successfully used Select Shades? Their website says it should work due to the high water content...


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2007)

I prefer gel colorants. A little goes a long way. Since it is gel rather than thn liqud you can control the amount better (IMHO) and it mixes in better than a powder. I like easy & it is easy!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 30, 2007)

I use candy gel colors, no bleeding and no staining   they do tend to fade tho.


----------

